# The LOWDOWN on EVERYONE!



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

*Firs*t I just discovered this wonderful world of SLINGSHOTS a little over a month ago.

*Second* I guess I went into a little FORK buying FRENZY!







I have bought, I "think" 15 Slingshots so far. I say "I think" because as some of you know I have a 
FLIPPINOUT "SLAMPLER" on order that Nathan has yet to unveil. We don't know if it contains 2, 3 or possibly 4 FLIPPINOUT FORKS.
I know, the suspense is KILLING many of us!









*Last *I'm doing this all at once to save time as I don't type.

1. *A+ Slingshots*. Perry was great. Good communication and I received a very nice and well made *PS-3* within a week.

2. *Bunny Buster*. Tom bent over backwards to fill my order. Very nice man and sent me two BEAUTIFUL Slingshots.








He custom made me one of his famous *Hammermil*'s and I bought the *TTF* Hunter he advertised on here and his site. 
Both slingshots are exceptionally well made and PURTY too boot! Great customer service. I will be getting more Bunny Buster's in the future!

3. *crapshot *had two used Bunny Buster WHAM-O reproduction for sale on here. He stated "Slightly used". They LOOKED NEW and he shipped them out even before 
I even mailed him the money order! What more can I say?

4







*FLIPPINOUT SLINGSHOTS*, Nathan is wonderful to work with and an AMAZING ARTIST as well as a MASTER CRAFTSMAN!
I have purchased 5 slingshots from him plus the MYSTERY FLIPPINOUT "SLAMPLER"! I'm thinking about just putting him on "*Retainer*"
and have him send me a new FLIPPINOUT FORK every 2 or 3 months!









5.*Performance Catapults*. Same old same old with Jim. Great communication, great product. My EPS ~ 47 is wonderful. 
It's pretty and built like a HUMMER but the size of a SMART CAR!









6. *SLINGSHOTS CANADA*. Adam is quite the Entrepreneur. I think that with just a coping saw, file, steak knife and sand paper, he puts out one CUTE little Slingshot! 
Well made, pretty and very nice feel in the hand.

That's about it for now. My dealings with EACH and EVERY one of these craftsmen was a FIRST CLASS experience. EVERY fork is exceptional. THANK YOU ALL!









Bill / Ultraman


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Bill,

You have been busy my friend. As for me, I am busy shooting all the slingshots in my collection so far. They all perform wonderfully and are very well made. I am having a hard time deciding which will be my primary shooter because they are all very accurate. However, I am really liking the TTF frames. I seem to be more accurate with them. Also, as soon as funds improve, I need to talk to Nathan, Perry and Adam about making me one as well.

Raymond


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Great review!

I am in the middle of a big move right now so I have not been able to post as much as usual, I havent even been able to make a frame in a week!

Now Canada Post goes on lockout geeze it only gets better and better HAH!

When I am back in action there will be a few new frame designs released for my multiplex range and I will be coming up with some new exotic frames to get out there.
Cheers


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you Bill. The Sampler is almost complete and ready for you to show off to the world. Thanks for your support of us slingshot artists and thanks for being a part of our growing sport.

Nathan/Flippinout


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Bill I really appreciate your willingness to jump in with "both feet" into the handmade slingshot world!!! Thank's for including me and my products in your buying "Frenzy"!!







This is the type of kindness and support that really helps keeps us all working with joy!! Your enthusiasm in contagious!!!

Best as always,
Perry (A+)


----------

